# Why there is no love for new JLC Polaris?



## rolexbaby

HI everyone, just last week, I happened to have a chance to taste JLC polaris. I saw the pictures online and read forums where this line was bashed pretty much like crazy. The design is dull, uninspiring, etc and when i saw it in person, I was unimpressed. However, the sales person was friendly and then offered me to try it on. I was like,alright, i got nothing better to do and so I did try them.

I tried the JLC memovox polaris with date and JLC polaris date and JLC Polaris without date. All I can say is after I tried them, I DO LIKE THEM!!! especially the memovox. the casing is thick for the memovox but strangely enough, i like the thicker memovox with 200 meters WR compared to the basic automatic with no date (though this one is cleaner and thinner at 11mm vs 15mm memovox).

The one with the date (but not memovox and without alarm) is like 13mm and it is a nice compromise between the basic auto and memovox. the faux patina is also nice too. The memovox and the one with the date came with the rubber strap which again is so cool and sporty. It is cool to see JLC came out with the sports line like this. I truly wish now that they sell a lot of these. and it is so disheartening to see there is so much hate with the new polaris. 

can you tell me why you dont like them? 

Watches are so strange. nothing captivated me initially when i saw the polaris from website even in person but after i tried them , it just totally changed my mind. alright enough rambling guys, let me post some pictures i took last week.


----------



## Porsche993

IMO the Polaris looks too big. Thats partly due to the case diameter and partly the thin bezel which makes the watch wear larger. I think JLC missed a trick with this range.


----------



## rolexbaby

Porsche993 said:


> IMO the Polaris looks too big. Thats partly due to the case diameter and partly the thin bezel which makes the watch wear larger. I think JLC missed a trick with this range.


but the original polaris was also 42mm, wasnt it? i still dont get it , why this one get criticized so badly.


----------



## Citlalcoatl

I personally like them but don't love them. The general specs are fine and I think some of the criticizers are doing so just because they want to criticize something. The design and look when on the wrist frankly is great. It's an entry luxury sports watch designed to compete at the Explorer/Moonwatch levels (and the 6-10k price points), not a dress watch. I may pick one up at some point but it wasn't something I could pull the trigger on immediately. 

I feel that someone in JLC's design team or leadership should be fired though because this could have been a home run for a luxury brand whose biggest critique (or one of the major ones at least) was the lack of a decent sports option. Sure you have the Geophysic line but that was a limited run and no bracelet option back then and the True Second isn't really a sports option with its paltry water resistance. Its not a strike out or a foul ball, but instead of a home run though this is a safe single, something to build on but won't be a score just yet.

My issue is If JLC had included some anti-magnetic resistance (even a paltry amount like in the old Geophysic ) and utilized the quick change design from their cousin-company Vacheron Constantin and/or Cartier (both also owned by Richemont ) to have quick-change options for their rubber strap and bracelet this would have been a more sporty, accessible version of the VC Overseas line and probably would have sold out in a heartbeat even if they increased the price a bit. If they had been more daring and utilized some of the new silicone styled movements (think B&M also owned by Richemont) that also would have helped. 

Alas they'll need to try again at SIHH next year.


----------



## Denizen

IMO, JLC made two blunders with the Polaris.

Made the Memovox model only available thru the website and the decision to use applied indices rather than painted ones. The end result is a watch that is very easy for me to say 'No' to.


----------



## mpalmer

These are both sharp looking watches. I like the look. On the other hand, not sure I would I opt for one of these over a Rolex Explorer...


----------



## dantan

I don't like them because I have not managed to see them!

I actually quite like the appearance of the Polaris Automatic.

I even made enquiries as soon as they announced this new range from JLC.

Now, I need to try one on.

Thanks for the photos!


----------



## trustmeiamanengineer

Citlalcoatl said:


> I personally like them but don't love them. The general specs are fine and I think some of the criticizers are doing so just because they want to criticize something. The design and look when on the wrist frankly is great. It's an entry luxury sports watch designed to compete at the Explorer/Moonwatch levels (and the 6-10k price points), not a dress watch. I may pick one up at some point but it wasn't something I could pull the trigger on immediately.
> 
> I feel that someone in JLC's design team or leadership should be fired though because this could have been a home run for a luxury brand whose biggest critique (or one of the major ones at least) was the lack of a decent sports option. Sure you have the Geophysic line but that was a limited run and no bracelet option back then and the True Second isn't really a sports option with its paltry water resistance. Its not a strike out or a foul ball, but instead of a home run though this is a safe single, something to build on but won't be a score just yet.
> 
> My issue is If JLC had included some anti-magnetic resistance (even a paltry amount like in the old Geophysic ) and utilized the quick change design from their cousin-company Vacheron Constantin and/or Cartier (both also owned by Richemont ) to have quick-change options for their rubber strap and bracelet this would have been a more sporty, accessible version of the VC Overseas line and probably would have sold out in a heartbeat even if they increased the price a bit. If they had been more daring and utilized some of the new silicone styled movements (think B&M also owned by Richemont) that also would have helped.
> 
> Alas they'll need to try again at SIHH next year.


Imho, comment above is probably the fairest comment on why there is no love for a Polaris. I, too, like the Polaris, but could not love it, because Polaris seemed a bit "dressy" for a sports watch. It felt it would look great in a business suit attire (the diver+suit combo), it looks good on business casual attire, but I felt like the sector dials from last year kind of did that already.

the 2017's sector dial, I think was a more casual, sportier version of a Master Control, traditionally considered as a dress watch. I do have the bias with the sector dial, I admit. However, even if some may claim that a sector dial was a flop (there will always be a hater), sector dial may "work", as JLC has had traditionally strong dress watches or sports watch turned dress watches (cough cough reverso), with undeniable horological pedigree, with sector dials augmenting the JLC's already strong dress watch line ups, with "younger" design touches (I am only saying this I think original MC's looked too classy for my late 20's taste), with a price tag reasonable enough to make JLCs accessible, but not bastardized like Hublot. I mean, for those looking at dress watch or business casual watch at 4 to 5k USD new, such as IWC portofino, but most of those watches will likely end up with an ETA or a Selita in it. You may also compare the MC sector line with Rolex Datejust or Oyster Perpetual, I guess, which in this case, I think sector dial have some means to compete, in terms of uniqueness and and its relatively fresh looks (everyone around you has datejusts, after all)

Sadly, Polaris did not see to exude factors that make them "great" sport watches. I consider this a good watch, with good pedigree, but nothing about this watch, when I tried it on, induced a magnetic field strong enough for my hand to reach for my wallets. When I tried it on, the salesperson was telling me how richemont was trying to compare the standard Polaris as a Rolex Submariner alternative, on the grounds that they are diver's watch, and how the master compressor line was getting too dated. Note that Polaris' are 100m to 200m water resistance, which I personally thought there was a little more to be desired, such as quick change options on rubber strap and steel bracelet, at least 200m, if not 300m+ throughout the Entire Polaris line up, a crown guard (maybe, crown guard may make Polaris look ugly) possibly with antimagnetic shield. To me, these specs and the initial impression still makes this watch feel like a more rugged dress watch (like how Tim Mosso tried to consider a Milgauss as a "dressy watch"), rather than a dressy diver watch it claims to be. If it was just supposed to be a "sportswatch", like an explorer, a nautilus, let alone a Royal oak, 100m would have been fine, however. If JLC already had a strong, continuous and historic line of sportswatches, then a mild sporty features of this watch would have been fine (minus a rotating bezel, in this case). However, I do wish Polaris would have been given the specs and the looks for its wearer to comfortably take the watch deep diving in the pacific ocean, golfing, or skiing, without having to worry about future consequences. By all means, JLCS should not become like Panerais, but this preppy schoolboy, by the name of Jaeger-Lecoultre could have afforded to lose the tie off his school uniform, tuck up his sleeves, and get a hairwax to spike his hair up a bit. After all, Range Rovers and G-wagen, despite their tuxedo-ed look, can take some off-roading, when asked to.

Regardless, I do love the casa fogliano straps, its inner rotating bezels, and the overall, a very clean design.


----------



## rolexbaby

Citlalcoatl said:


> I personally like them but don't love them. The general specs are fine and I think some of the criticizers are doing so just because they want to criticize something. The design and look when on the wrist frankly is great. It's an entry luxury sports watch designed to compete at the Explorer/Moonwatch levels (and the 6-10k price points), not a dress watch. I may pick one up at some point but it wasn't something I could pull the trigger on immediately.
> 
> I feel that someone in JLC's design team or leadership should be fired though because this could have been a home run for a luxury brand whose biggest critique (or one of the major ones at least) was the lack of a decent sports option. Sure you have the Geophysic line but that was a limited run and no bracelet option back then and the True Second isn't really a sports option with its paltry water resistance. Its not a strike out or a foul ball, but instead of a home run though this is a safe single, something to build on but won't be a score just yet.
> 
> My issue is If JLC had included some anti-magnetic resistance (even a paltry amount like in the old Geophysic ) and utilized the quick change design from their cousin-company Vacheron Constantin and/or Cartier (both also owned by Richemont ) to have quick-change options for their rubber strap and bracelet this would have been a more sporty, accessible version of the VC Overseas line and probably would have sold out in a heartbeat even if they increased the price a bit. If they had been more daring and utilized some of the new silicone styled movements (think B&M also owned by Richemont) that also would have helped.
> 
> Alas they'll need to try again at SIHH next year.


let me set it straight, so your issue is no anti magnetic feature and no quick change strap system. however, you also said that this is aimed to compete with explorer from rolex. Now lets do fair comparison, rolex dont offer any of those features that you just mentioned at all. but they still sell well. so why rolex can do that but JLC cant? is it because you hold JLC to higher standard?

Now, the other argument that i see people throwing is the price. they said this is more expensive than explorer. Yes, msrp is higher but we all know that jlc is nowhere near rolex when it comes to this. it is soft so i expect we can just get 30% off from dealer and that will bring the one with the date to be around 5.3k USD (approximate). this is cheaper than the explorer that is without date at all.

this is why i dont understand the logic of why people bash this line so much.

the antimagnetic feature will be nice to have but i guess they want to keep the case thickness under control so that is why they probably removed it. if the case is so thick then people will complain again about ohhh it is so thick.

quick change system , i talked to watch collector last time and he said that there is a downside of that actually. he mentioned something that the spring bar can get loose or something like that.

Guys i am just voicing out my opinion , i am very interested if we can discuss and exchange thoughts. At the end of the day, i really want to understand more about watches and i learn by hearing other's opinions. let me hear yours.


----------



## Citlalcoatl

rolexbaby said:


> let me set it straight, so your issue is no anti magnetic feature and no quick change strap system. however, you also said that this is aimed to compete with explorer from rolex. Now lets do fair comparison, rolex dont offer any of those features that you just mentioned at all. but they still sell well. so why rolex can do that but JLC cant? is it because you hold JLC to higher standard?
> 
> Now, the other argument that i see people throwing is the price. they said this is more expensive than explorer. Yes, msrp is higher but we all know that jlc is nowhere near rolex when it comes to this. it is soft so i expect we can just get 30% off from dealer and that will bring the one with the date to be around 5.3k USD (approximate). this is cheaper than the explorer that is without date at all.
> 
> this is why i dont understand the logic of why people bash this line so much.
> 
> the antimagnetic feature will be nice to have but i guess they want to keep the case thickness under control so that is why they probably removed it. if the case is so thick then people will complain again about ohhh it is so thick.
> 
> quick change system , i talked to watch collector last time and he said that there is a downside of that actually. he mentioned something that the spring bar can get loose or something like that.
> 
> Guys i am just voicing out my opinion , i am very interested if we can discuss and exchange thoughts. At the end of the day, i really want to understand more about watches and i learn by hearing other's opinions. let me hear yours.


Let me clarify something...I'm a huge JLC fan (look at what I own). I also like the Polaris line.

My issue is that this could have been more than it is and yes I hold JLC to a higher standard. Rolex is Rolex. There is no getting around that and quite frankly the "WIS" are a small population compared to the overall group of people who purchase watches. The dependability, perceived historical ruggedness, track record (never mind the resale value) of Rolex as much as I hate to admit it, is superior to JLC in the eyes of the general population. It is a more recognizable name and will sell well as a result.

For JLC to actually compete with something like the Explorer, they need something more than just duplicating the on-paper stats of the Explorer especially if its in a similar price point. Now as harsh as that sounds, what I was getting at is there were missed opportunities that Richemont had but chose not to pursue (or failed to capitalize on) and I feel this went from what could have been a knockout to just a decent watch. There's nothing wrong with a decent watch I just felt it could have been better. If I want an Explorer I'll buy an Explorer...but JLC could have offered something else, something that was an Explorer plus something that made it JLC.

Case and point: I would have bought it on the spot otherwise but instead I'm thinking about it and that's an issue if I'm a JLC fan. Antimagnetic no longer needs a thicker case with the new materials out there (look at the thickness of the Geophysic and the Baumatic). While I suppose you could argue the disadvantages of the quick change system, for JLC to utilize a quick change on the straps but on nothing else is inconsistent and ridiculous. Clearly the Cartier Santos and the VC Overseas (their sports model) both Richemont owned as well believe otherwise. Pick one or the other in my opinion.

Opinions are fine but in the end that is what sells watches. If the majority are not impressed enough, while a watch might on paper be great, you'll have a watch that is a limited "cult classic" rather than a best seller.


----------



## rolexbaby

rpbertjaehoonlee said:


> Imho, comment above is probably the fairest comment on why there is no love for a Polaris. I, too, like the Polaris, but could not love it, because Polaris seemed a bit "dressy" for a sports watch. It felt it would look great in a business suit attire (the diver+suit combo), it looks good on business casual attire, but I felt like the sector dials from last year kind of did that already.
> 
> the 2017's sector dial, I think was a more casual, sportier version of a Master Control, traditionally considered as a dress watch. I do have the bias with the sector dial, I admit. However, even if some may claim that a sector dial was a flop (there will always be a hater), sector dial may "work", as JLC has had traditionally strong dress watches or sports watch turned dress watches (cough cough reverso), with undeniable horological pedigree, with sector dials augmenting the JLC's already strong dress watch line ups, with "younger" design touches (I am only saying this I think original MC's looked too classy for my late 20's taste), with a price tag reasonable enough to make JLCs accessible, but not bastardized like Hublot. I mean, for those looking at dress watch or business casual watch at 4 to 5k USD new, such as IWC portofino, but most of those watches will likely end up with an ETA or a Selita in it. You may also compare the MC sector line with Rolex Datejust or Oyster Perpetual, I guess, which in this case, I think sector dial have some means to compete, in terms of uniqueness and and its relatively fresh looks (everyone around you has datejusts, after all)
> 
> Sadly, Polaris did not see to exude factors that make them "great" sport watches. I consider this a good watch, with good pedigree, but nothing about this watch, when I tried it on, induced a magnetic field strong enough for my hand to reach for my wallets. When I tried it on, the salesperson was telling me how richemont was trying to compare the standard Polaris as a Rolex Submariner alternative, on the grounds that they are diver's watch, and how the master compressor line was getting too dated. Note that Polaris' are 100m to 200m water resistance, which I personally thought there was a little more to be desired, such as quick change options on rubber strap and steel bracelet, at least 200m, if not 300m+ throughout the Entire Polaris line up, a crown guard (maybe, crown guard may make Polaris look ugly) possibly with antimagnetic shield. To me, these specs and the initial impression still makes this watch feel like a more rugged dress watch (like how Tim Mosso tried to consider a Milgauss as a "dressy watch"), rather than a dressy diver watch it claims to be. If it was just supposed to be a "sportswatch", like an explorer, a nautilus, let alone a Royal oak, 100m would have been fine, however. If JLC already had a strong, continuous and historic line of sportswatches, then a mild sporty features of this watch would have been fine (minus a rotating bezel, in this case). However, I do wish Polaris would have been given the specs and the looks for its wearer to comfortably take the watch deep diving in the pacific ocean, golfing, or skiing, without having to worry about future consequences. By all means, JLCS should not become like Panerais, but this preppy schoolboy, by the name of Jaeger-Lecoultre could have afforded to lose the tie off his school uniform, tuck up his sleeves, and get a hairwax to spike his hair up a bit. After all, Range Rovers and G-wagen, despite their tuxedo-ed look, can take some off-roading, when asked to.
> 
> Regardless, I do love the casa fogliano straps, its inner rotating bezels, and the overall, a very clean design.


I sense that you demand JLC to step up their game and offer those features like antimagnetic , etc. Basically make it touch BP or VC. but as you said before, they wanted this to compete with the submariner and rolex sub did not even offer any of those features that you mentioned (antimagnetic, etc). Not to mention that submariner is expensive as hell. it is more expensive than this polaris from JLC. again, dont talk about msrp, we all know 30% off from JLC is the rule here. they are just soft. and with rolex, good luck in trying to get 30%. You would be lucky to even get 10% off for submariner.

and regarding the WR, i kind of wished that they would give like 300 meters at least. this i will give it to you. but at the same time, i think they also tried to stick to heritage. now the old memovox, what was it's water resistance? was it 200m?

Regarding the robustness, this is also what i am trying to find out. is this robust? you make it sound like it is not something that you can wear anywhere anytime like rolex. can anybody comment on JLC robustness for this line or their sport line?

personally, people should cherish the fact that now we have new alternative to submariner or any of rolex offering. we are getting a watch that is from well known watchmaker and at a price that is lower and more reasonable than overhyped rolex sports line. you all agree with me?


----------



## rolexbaby

Citlalcoatl said:


> Let me clarify something...I'm a huge JLC fan (look at what I own). I also like the Polaris line.
> 
> My issue is that this could have been more than it is and yes I hold JLC to a higher standard. Rolex is Rolex. There is no getting around that and quite frankly the "WIS" are a small population compared to the overall group of people who purchase watches. The dependability, perceived historical ruggedness, track record (never mind the resale value) of Rolex as much as I hate to admit it, is superior to JLC in the eyes of the general population. It is a more recognizable name and will sell well as a result.
> 
> For JLC to actually compete with something like the Explorer, they need something more than just duplicating the on-paper stats of the Explorer especially if its in a similar price point. Now as harsh as that sounds, what I was getting at is there were missed opportunities that Richemont had but chose not to pursue (or failed to capitalize on) and I feel this went from what could have been a knockout to just a decent watch. There's nothing wrong with a decent watch I just felt it could have been better. If I want an Explorer I'll buy an Explorer...but JLC could have offered something else, something that was an Explorer plus something that made it JLC.
> 
> Case and point: I would have bought it on the spot otherwise but instead I'm thinking about it and that's an issue if I'm a JLC fan. Antimagnetic no longer needs a thicker case with the new materials out there (look at the thickness of the Geophysic and the Baumatic). While I suppose you could argue the disadvantages of the quick change system, for JLC to utilize a quick change on the straps but on nothing else is inconsistent and ridiculous. Clearly the Cartier Santos and the VC Overseas (their sports model) both Richemont owned as well believe otherwise. Pick one or the other in my opinion.
> 
> Opinions are fine but in the end that is what sells watches. If the majority are not impressed enough, while a watch might on paper be great, you'll have a watch that is a limited "cult classic" rather than a best seller.


Hi citla, alright, I understand now. they have to do better than rolex is they want to succeed.

But dont you think that all corporations in the world adopt this strategy? lets say BENZ, BMW , sorry if this is out of topic, but they all make .... car like A class, 1 series and whatever ........ series to capture the market share. i understand that this line from JLC is just normal but dont you think it will make them have access to gain some of the market shares that is captured basically by only rolex and omega?

i dont know if you notice but look at VC 56, there is so much hatred there and i agree that they dilute the VC brand but at the same time,they lower the price to capture more sales. lets face it, those buyers of watches at high level like JLC or VC are just a little compared to general population.

i feel you though. i also want them to be a bit more daring and separate themselves from rolex or omega. but this is sad reality of watch industry. only rolex sells!! others are doomed. i dont even understand why. there are so many good brands out there from JLC, etc but they are soft as crap.

time will tell the success of this watch. If they dont sell well, then the used prices will reflect that. i will be happy if i can pick this line at a bargain LOL especially the memovox polaris.

so you also think that the polaris memovox is not special? can you please comment on ruggedness of JLC sport or dive line since you own jlc.


----------



## Porsche993

rolexbaby said:


> we all know 30% off from JLC is the rule here. they are just soft. and with rolex, good luck in trying to get 30%. You would be lucky to even get 10% off for submariner.


Forget 30% off JLC MSRP even grey market. You have to work hard to get 10% off at an AD around here. 15% and they'll make you feel like you stole it.


----------



## yvrclimber

Porsche993 said:


> Forget 30% off JLC MSRP even grey market. You have to work hard to get 10% off at an AD around here. 15% and they'll make you feel like you stole it.


I agree. I'm not sure where anyone is getting 30% on JLC at an AD or boutique. 5-15% maybe.


----------



## Citlalcoatl

yvrclimber said:


> I agree. I'm not sure where anyone is getting 30% on JLC at an AD or boutique. 5-15% maybe.


I get 20% without negotiating but the AD I frequent is a place where watches are only a small part of what I buy there so I'm sure that has something to do with it.

Regarding the BMW vs Mercedes comment I would argue that both of those are closer in brand recognition compared to Rolex/JLC so having closer products is expected though both offer something a bit more. Audi however is a great car but slightly less in terms of obvious recognition (but only slightly) as a result many options that are extra for the Mercedes C-Class and BMW-3 come standard on the A4 for less money and even then all 3 cars drive differently...I would expect JLC to need to follow suit until they find a niche in the general population who has never heard of them. Remaining the watchmaker's watch is fine as long as you only expect to sell a small amount of pieces (and even then your quality better remain fantastic).

I think the Polaris line has enormous potential. There are many out there who want Rolex quality, Rolex functions, Rolex style but not Rolex but they don't want a knock off either (look at how many GADA threads there are in the Public Forum and High End Forums) or a super thick watch and JLC is in a prime spot to scoop all of these customers up.


----------



## yvrclimber

Citlalcoatl said:


> I get 20% without negotiating but the AD I frequent is a place where watches are only a small part of what I buy there so I'm sure that has something to do with it.


Prior purchase history and relationship with the AD. That makes sense for larger discounts. I buy from too many different places  and mostly private / forums. Guess it would pay to focus on one AD.

We have many brand boutiques here in Vancouver, and a few ADs carrying multiple brands.

In regards to the Polaris series, the star player Polaris Memovox is a home run IMHO. 50 years to celebrate, the right amount of homage to the original and it looks good on the wrist.










The others (Chrono, WorldTime, etc) I feel are well designed and equipped. But I'm not convinced of the tie-in with the original Polaris. I'd buy them as good watches, but not as "a Polaris", if that makes any sense.


----------



## rolexbaby

Citlalcoatl said:


> I get 20% without negotiating but the AD I frequent is a place where watches are only a small part of what I buy there so I'm sure that has something to do with it.
> 
> Regarding the BMW vs Mercedes comment I would argue that both of those are closer in brand recognition compared to Rolex/JLC so having closer products is expected though both offer something a bit more. Audi however is a great car but slightly less in terms of obvious recognition (but only slightly) as a result many options that are extra for the Mercedes C-Class and BMW-3 come standard on the A4 for less money and even then all 3 cars drive differently...I would expect JLC to need to follow suit until they find a niche in the general population who has never heard of them. Remaining the watchmaker's watch is fine as long as you only expect to sell a small amount of pieces (and even then your quality better remain fantastic).
> 
> I think the Polaris line has enormous potential. There are many out there who want Rolex quality, Rolex functions, Rolex style but not Rolex but they don't want a knock off either (look at how many GADA threads there are in the Public Forum and High End Forums) or a super thick watch and JLC is in a prime spot to scoop all of these customers up.


this is why I love to discuss with people here. you opened my mind about it. I kind of agree with you after hearing what you have to say.

now, i have question. what do you think about the new polaris memovox? is it cool? the alarm watch.

and can you comment on the ruggedness of JLC sport line? i just realized that the movement for the polaris is actually the same as the MC date. i am a bit confused, how can they fit movement for dress watch into their sport line.


----------



## vercimber

It's one of the most beautiful watches in my collection, and I am _so _glad I opted for the blue. It's a chameleon blue. In low light it goes almost ebony. In mid-light, stormy (Daniels) blue.

I think it's the bee's knees, frankly. Apparently I like idioms from the 1920s.


----------



## Citlalcoatl

rolexbaby said:


> this is why I love to discuss with people here. you opened my mind about it. I kind of agree with you after hearing what you have to say.
> 
> now, i have question. what do you think about the new polaris memovox? is it cool? the alarm watch.
> 
> and can you comment on the ruggedness of JLC sport line? i just realized that the movement for the polaris is actually the same as the MC date. i am a bit confused, how can they fit movement for dress watch into their sport line.


I thought the memovox was nice but I've never been into them in general so I can't truly comment. The world time and the chronograph also looked pretty nifty as well. My personal preferences tend towards fewer complications and thinner so if I were to pick one up I'd be going for the black automatic but I could be considered boring (though I prefer the term "classy" myself).

As far as ruggedness goes I can't comment really either because I don't own one. The movement itself should be fine I would think as it is a high quality movement. Its more about water resistance/shock resistance and how its constructed as a whole which is mostly the case itself I believe (some small innovations aside). I wonder if JLC would comment on that actually if I called them...

I'm sure it would be fine though for most activities but I tend not to go swimming with my watches or doing anything extreme with them outside of hiking (in or out of the rain) with some mild rock scrambling possibly. Anything beyond that I'd be opting for a g-shock or in the case of water activities a true rated dive watch that had been recently tested.


----------



## dantan

Congratulations!

It looks great!

Wear it in good health!



vercimber said:


> It's one of the most beautiful watches in my collection, and I am _so _glad I opted for the blue. It's a chameleon blue. In low light it goes almost ebony. In mid-light, stormy (Daniels) blue.
> 
> I think it's the bee's knees, frankly. Apparently I like idioms from the 1920s.
> 
> View attachment 13116681


----------



## trustmeiamanengineer

rolexbaby said:


> I sense that you demand JLC to step up their game and offer those features like antimagnetic , etc. Basically make it touch BP or VC. but as you said before, they wanted this to compete with the submariner and rolex sub did not even offer any of those features that you mentioned (antimagnetic, etc). Not to mention that submariner is expensive as hell. it is more expensive than this polaris from JLC. again, dont talk about msrp, we all know 30% off from JLC is the rule here. they are just soft. and with rolex, good luck in trying to get 30%. You would be lucky to even get 10% off for submariner.
> 
> and regarding the WR, i kind of wished that they would give like 300 meters at least. this i will give it to you. but at the same time, i think they also tried to stick to heritage. now the old memovox, what was it's water resistance? was it 200m?
> 
> Regarding the robustness, this is also what i am trying to find out. is this robust? you make it sound like it is not something that you can wear anywhere anytime like rolex. can anybody comment on JLC robustness for this line or their sport line?
> 
> personally, people should cherish the fact that now we have new alternative to submariner or any of rolex offering. we are getting a watch that is from well known watchmaker and at a price that is lower and more reasonable than overhyped rolex sports line. you all agree with me?


I understand that a submariner does not offer many of the features that I listed, but as you said, submariners tend to sell AT MSRP, retain its value, and even some people flipping the subs, especially for Hulks. On the other hand, JLC, as a brand, despite the heritage, has been known to not retain value as well as a rolex, and as you said, you are expected to haggle the price off the MSRP as a given rule. Provided that Polaris would be competing with a monster called a submariner, I thought it may need the wow-factor, or some features submariners do not feature or does not do a good job featuring (whatever it maybe), to give it some competitive edge, that is all.

I agree that we should finally rejoice that there is a decent alternative to a submariner and do agree on overhype for rolex and JLC def. deserves a kudo. However, provided Rolex has overhyped its market to affect the consumers by throttling the production/distribution of steel watches, yet we got people finding this acceptable (or so it seems like), I personally wished Polaris would have exuded this factor that would make me want to buy a Polaris, even if that means I am paying 40% premium, that is all. Again, to each his own, and I do agree on finding Polaris being a good buy, provided you undercut the price by 10% at least.

Regarding robustness, I think JLC's are robust, but I am not sure if I can say JLC would be bulletproof like Toyota. I posted this story elsewhere, but a I had a fairly new JLC fog up, after this one incident of accidentally splashing some water onto the watch. Granted, it was a master control with a 50m resistance, but for me, I used to think that 50m should have been water resistant enough to handle a splash or two. Personally, since this water resistance is all BS anyways, I wanted to see the watch be water resistant for 300m+, in order to give me a peace of mind that I can even swim with my watch on, as long as I do not pull the crown while swimming. 
I wear my MC on daily basis and have been ocassionally golfing with it, which is impressive for a dress watch, let's give it that. with my experience, I would like to give JLCs, in general, an above average for robustness for sure. To me, rolexes, especially subs and seadwellers, are those watches I would not fear swimming with, or skiing with, etc., with people actually lauding about how their submariner worked, even after it has been underwater for eons. However, since I have personally not really have heard of any similar cases for JLC sports watch, so I am using my unknowns to leave myself some doubts that JLCs will be Toyota bulletproof, a characteristics I would love seeing in a sports watch.

After all, I am sure we do all agree that servicing a rolex would likely more easily accessible at least, if not cheaper, compared to JLCs in general.


----------



## Porsche993

Interesting insight


----------



## rolexbaby

Porsche993 said:


> Interesting insight


thanks mann. it looks interesting INDEED!! : )


----------



## dantan

My Authorised Dealer has informed me that they are expecting the arrival of the new Polaris next week, so with some luck, I shall be able to try one on next weekend.


----------



## Citlalcoatl

dantan said:


> My Authorised Dealer has informed me that they are expecting the arrival of the new Polaris next week, so with some luck, I shall be able to try one on next weekend.


I saw it in the boutiques a while back. My AD just got some in last week so I expect they should be popping up now. The more I sit on this, the more I feel I will pick up the Polaris Automatic with the black dial and get some different straps for it....but you never know until it happens


----------



## JeffreyS

I guess I'll need to try some of the Polaris models on. They just sound a bit big for me on paper. Maybe they'll wear smaller than the specs?


----------



## Porsche993

JeffreyS said:


> Maybe they'll wear smaller than the specs?


Doubt it. Thinner bezels will not give a visual impression of being smaller. My TS is nominal smaller per the case dimensions but looks noticeably larger than my MC Chrono Sector. If you were to go for a Polaris a darker dial will help.


----------



## Tonystix

Looks pretty darn good from where I'm sitting.


----------



## bwgrayson1980

I had the opportunity to try on the basic automatic model yesterday. It wears fairly large though not as big as the legend diver which also has an internal bezel. Overall I really liked how it wore. It had a good look without feeling too big. Although I wear a Panerai so my frame of reference on watch size is somewhat distorted. 

My only drawback was both crowns are not screw down. For a watch with 100M of water resistance that is a concern for me.


----------



## dantan

My Authorised Dealer just sent me this.


----------



## dantan

bwgrayson1980 said:


> I had the opportunity to try on the basic automatic model yesterday. It wears fairly large though not as big as the legend diver which also has an internal bezel. Overall I really liked how it wore. It had a good look without feeling too big. Although I wear a Panerai so my frame of reference on watch size is somewhat distorted.
> 
> My only drawback was both crowns are not screw down. For a watch with 100M of water resistance that is a concern for me.


Usually, I would also agree that a Watch with 100m of Water Resistance should have a screw-down crown, but my Cartier Santos also does not have a screw-down crown, has 100m of Water Resistance, and I have washed and cleaned it without any concerns.

Reputable brands boasting this kind of Water Resistance should be fine.


----------



## dantan

Pretty cool!


----------



## JeffreyS

The Memovox Polaris is very nice. I'm going to have to try these on when I'm next near an AD (closest one is 2.5 hours away by car). Probably too big, but maybe I'll be surprised.


----------



## Apollo83

I tried the automatic and date on at Harrods in Heathrow on the weekend and they looked fine.
When I was looking for a subtle sport watch a couple of years ago I might well have considered these alongside the Rolex Explorer and Omega 300MC (which I eventually went for).
I would have preferred the date to be at 6'oclock for symmetry or 4:30 to keep the numeral symmetry intact.
The memovox is the jewel in the collection, the Chronograph works fine but the world time is cluttered by inclusion of the chrono - they should have just kept the world time complication on its own.
I'd also like to see a 1 to 12 hours version on the rotating bezel of the automatic so you could use the watch as dual time - that might suit an office worker better.

The polaris collection is a fine addition for JLC and fills a much needed gap in their catalogue. It may not compete significantly with Rolex and Omega in numbers but it is likely to get some new people looking at JLC which is a good thing.
They can tweak the lineup over time, but for now it's a great option for someone looking for an unusual sport watch from a great watch company.


----------



## VicLeChic

I find them to be on the ugly side. I particularly dislike the sector dials with three or four zones, the shape of the indices and font of the numerals along with their placement, the difference in texture between the sectors with a mix of coarse and glossy colour, the two chapter rings, the failed attempt to achieve an appealing sports/dressy blend IMHO. I realise the moving sectors serve a function but it all looks a bit busy to me.


----------



## rolexbaby

dantan said:


> Usually, I would also agree that a Watch with 100m of Water Resistance should have a screw-down crown, but my Cartier Santos also does not have a screw-down crown, has 100m of Water Resistance, and I have washed and cleaned it without any concerns.
> 
> Reputable brands boasting this kind of Water Resistance should be fine.


hi dan tan, do you know if the automatic date (not memovox) features screw down crown? and what do you think about the 899 movement?

they fit the same movement like in their MC line (39mm) but with 200 meters water resistance. how good is this movement? its 38 hours power reserve only. and this is the same movement that was fit into dress watch. how robust is it? do you know? i hope you can help.

and between the automatic date JLC vs sea dweller 16600, which one will you recommend?


----------



## playitleo42

I had a chance to try on the Polaris chrono today and thought a very fine watch. The size on my wrist was almost perfect and the new bracelet is top notch quality. Luckily I am not in the market for a chrono right now but the JLC Polaris Chrono is one of the top value picks IMO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

rolexbaby said:


> hi dan tan, do you know if the automatic date (not memovox) features screw down crown? and what do you think about the 899 movement?
> 
> they fit the same movement like in their MC line (39mm) but with 200 meters water resistance. how good is this movement? its 38 hours power reserve only. and this is the same movement that was fit into dress watch. how robust is it? do you know? i hope you can help.
> 
> and between the automatic date JLC vs sea dweller 16600, which one will you recommend?


Hi rolexbaby,
Sorry but I do not know whether it (Polaris Date) does feature a screw-down crown, but being a 200m-rated Watch, the likelihood has to be high.

I am not a movement expert, unfortunately, but what I do know is that Jaeger-LeCoultre is an excellent movement manufacture, so I would be confident with any JLC with one of their movements.

I am not sure how robust this movement is, considering the same movement is used in their dress(ier) offerings, but I am sure that JLC knows what they are doing, and the Polaris would not only be a very water resistant Watch but also be able to take some abuse.

For me, I would go for a Rolex Sea-Dweller, out of these two.


----------



## michael8238

I really want to like them, but I just don't---they look a bit, dare I say, boring?
I stopped by at our local boutique and checked them out---everything was 'well done', as I would expect from a JLC, but nothing really stood out either.
There's nothing special about the case construction & finish, movement decoration & feature.
I'm not a huge fan of the dial texture changes & the sunken center dial (I know they advertised it as a smart design feature)---to me this feature makes the dial less clean.
Blue is my least fav variant, despite the fact that I'm usually a huge fan of blue dials. This particular shade of blue is just a bit on the cheap side to me, and for some reason it makes the inner rotating bezel quite plasticky looking.
I'm actually a JLC owner instead of a JLC hater, but both the previous sector dial line and this Polaris line don't do anything for me.


----------



## dtbac11

I went to the boutique a few weeks back and tried pretty much all of them. In general, I like the line, but also feel they are not that special. I would buy the alarm watch if there was a discount and I just think the retail price is way too high. However, I ended up putting down a deposit for the limited edition Polaris WT since I think the dial looks really good and I do need the WT function due to frequent international travel. Of course, there is pretty much no discount on that (they gave me like 2% off......).

I do think JLC designs are on and off from time to time, but I still feel they are quality watches. It is just matter you need to spend time to find a good price to pick up the one you want.


----------



## KindaDevil

They are not bad watches but it gets me disappointed that they are discontinuing the Master Compressors and AMVOX which are superior sports watches, for just releasing reissues, when they should be competing against high-end they went downmarket and finally that being the watchmaker of watchmakers and having the largest collection of movements, they just took the same old movements that now look tiny through the transparent case back, they could have resized them? instead of launching so many variations they could simply focus on one or two models and launch them without any sign of laziness.


----------



## rolexbaby

KindaDevil said:


> They are not bad watches but it gets me disappointed that they are discontinuing the Master Compressors and AMVOX which are superior sports watches, for just releasing reissues, when they should be competing against high-end they went downmarket and finally that being the watchmaker of watchmakers and having the largest collection of movements, they just took the same old movements that now look tiny through the transparent case back, they could have resized them? instead of launching so many variations they could simply focus on one or two models and launch them without any sign of laziness.


i havent researched on master compressors but since everyone talk about it , i wanna look at it deeper. but i got you now. i am sick of the fact that JLC put movement 899 to this sport line. i read read read and that movement 899 is not a rugged movement and tiny too. i feel a bit turned off with this. i do like the external design of new polaris though. if they discount it deep then i can consider to get it as beater.

i have a feeling that polaris date or no date will do really bad in secondary market. just watch. rolex explorer is still the king and this JLC will soon be picked up for the price of lower than explorer.


----------

